# Paint hardness table



## sm81

Does somebody know where I can find paint hardness table? That could be useful. Thanks


----------



## ercapoccia

sm81 said:


> Does somebody know where I can find paint hardness table? That could be useful. Thanks


Here you go:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/painthardness.pdf


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It would only be a very generic guide, as I've seen wildly different hardnesses from the same make/model/year car - I guess a rough generic guide could be constructed but take BMW for example, the brand new ones are very soft yet older ones are quite hard...


----------



## DrDax

To add if u work on 2005-2008 mustangs. The paint is super hard. I should know as I have an 08 
Rob at gtechniq also knows how hard the paint can be

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi

Nice one


----------



## bero1306

Take that with PB guide as general only as my wifes Peugeot 207 paint is hard as nails.


----------



## TOGWT

Compiling a chart that lists the consistency of automotive paint can only at best be a rough guide, as this would necessitate listing by; manufacturer, OEM assembly plant, model year, colour, new or aged, paint specification, and etc. To ascertain paint hardness requires extensive experience working on a wide range of vehicles to have a point of reference.

The best way to detail paint, wither it is hard or soft (dense or less dense); is by using the least aggressive pad / polish combination followed, if necessary by an incrementally more aggressive approach until you find what works and provides you with the desired outcome on a test panel before you proceed to the rest of the vehicle.


----------



## Deano

I have to agree, any guide is best used roughly as it doesn't take into account if the car has been repaired/resprayed, so you could look up a hard paint car, and approach it as such, when in fact it could be soft as butter and you'd be removing an unnecessary amount of paint .


----------



## james_death

Never take a guide for granted, always always lightest first as lacquers change all the time.... Big point to note is in the uk the BMW lacquer is regarded as hard to very hard.... yet in the US its renowned for been very soft.... Just take a guide with a pinch of salt.


----------



## -Raven-

james_death said:


> Never take a guide for granted, always always lightest first as lacquers change all the time.... Big point to note is in the uk the BMW lacquer is regarded as hard to very hard.... yet in the US its renowned for been very soft.... Just take a guide with a pinch of salt.


They build BMWs in the states too, so you've got different factories giving different results. Possibly completely different paint used.


----------



## The Cueball

take any guide with a large pinch of salt...

:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB

Absolutely: our guide is very much indicative and is based on our own experiences but is designed to give a rough idea of what paint type your car has. 

Never take anything for granted and always start with the least aggressive combination and work until you get the desired results.


----------



## TheMaestro

I'm wonderimg if PB's Paint hardness table "last uodated 2009" is still as is. If maybe, where BMW's are "hard paint", if now Land Rover and Rolls Royce paints are hard too? Hoping you get my logic with this question?

Also, has anyone noticed that the 2013/14 BMW's are more than just hard...more like granite?


----------



## AllenF

TheMaestro said:


> Also, has anyone noticed that the 2013/14 BMW's are more than just hard...more like granite?


Is it!!!
No **** sherlock.
Bmw 
Merc
Vw
Audi
Seat
In fact any thing that comes out of germany is like bloody concrete.
Likewise stuff from japan is soft like sushi its still raw and uncooked.
Most other stuff is in between them
There updated for you.


----------



## 182_Blue

We have a swear filter for a reason, please do not try to bypass it.


----------



## TheMaestro

Having a bad day Allen? Well, it is Friday....

I've owned everything except Seats, currently Merc and BMW in the household. What I said was, "anyone noticed SPECIFICALLY, 2013/14 BMW are more than just hard" as in exceptionally hard, as in harder than the hard we know them to be. 

I will cease to presume intelligence. So...

Does anyone own/work on, a NEW BMW and found the paint harder than perhaps a 2012 or older. Wider example, a badly kept, badly washed ex demo from a dealer. And I'll qualify that dealer principals driving top of their line cars as "demos" don't look after them in many cases. 

When I've bought a new BMW I can usually remove faint swirls etc with ease. Not anymore it seems.


----------



## eadand2003

What a harsh OTT reaction to a completely reasonable question\observation on bmws


----------



## AllenF

Not particulaly.
If you work on motors all day its common knowledge.
If you read here its common knowledge.
If you own one its common knowledge.
So i updated the list....
Nothing has changed really from say five years ago.
Yeah paint may be hard paint maybe soft paint maybe sticky.
If you use the right procedure and the right technique coupled with a product that you know RATHER than keep chopping and changing every five minute because what your using isnt flavour of the month then its not a problem what the paint is. Its a protective layer that makes the substrate look pretty no more no less.

Post #7 summed it up perfectly. But if post two was read and the link looked at then the question would have been broadly answered too.


----------



## TheMaestro

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## R0B

Seven head banging against wall emoticons....that's serious !


----------

